# Martin Lifespan Acoustic Guitar Strings



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone used these? Are they worth the price difference in your opinion?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I used them for a while but ended up going back to elixir nanowebs. Nice tone straight out of the pack that mellows a bit too much for my taste once they break in. For my use the standard Martin sp strings are completely dead in a week, whereas the Lifespans last about a month before I'd consider them completely dead.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I use Martin Retros. A very nice mellow tone that I prefer. Not keen on any of the phos/bronze types. Too bright for my taste.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like coated strings, but prefer the ones that are coated after they are wound to the ones where the windings are coated before being wound.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

After picking up 3 Martins this past summer (The D-18GE I sold) I've been endlessly experimenting with just about every string out there including Lifespans, Martin M550, Martin MTR13 Monels, DR Sunbeam roundcore, Martin flex core, Thomastik Infeld Plectrum, Elixir PB Nano, D'addario EJ17, D'addario EXP and others as well.
I had the lifespan mediums on all 3 of guitars. I also used them a few times on my HD28V. In my experience Lifespans last about a month. I get that and sometimes a bit more out of the Martin M550 which is my standard string now. Out of all the coated strings I've tried probably the best sounding were the D'addario EXP. Although again, I get no more than a month. The Elixir PB Nano are very good sounding strings and they last the longest. I've taken them off at 6 months and they've still had life in them. However of all the strings they seem to have the highest tension. They are very hard on the fingers. 
As for tone a lot of this is going to be dependent on the guitar. For my guitars I love they way the Martin M550 sound on both my guitars. The Martin Monel MTR13 are a close second on my D-18A but not so much on my D-28A.
To me the Lifespans aren't worth it because I get no more life out of them than the less expensive uncoated M550. And the M550 sounds much better. In my opinion, if longest life is your aim, nothing beats Elixir PB Nano and it sounds pretty good as well. As long as you don't mind the feel of higher tension.
In an uncoated string the Monels are hard to beat for long lasting. But in my experience they're better suited to a Mahogany guitar. Although some have liked them on Rosewood as well. In all, they have a different sound so you have to try them for your self.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I only use coated strings in two conditions, the most humid weather, and on the rare instrument that requires weird sets to string up. Generally D'Addario EXP, though lately my bouzouki (which requires 8 strings, 2 guitar sets) has DR brand and they've lasted a long time. My body chemistry isn't hard on strings but humidity and grime kills them.

(Aside...I find D'Addario Chromes last a long time on electric guitar, the plain strings are the first to go, but they last forever on fretless bass.)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My 2012 D18 came with Lifespans and the store gave me a few sets of different strings to try along with a fresh set of Lifespans. Tried the Lifespans but took them off after a couple of days didn't like them. Ended up using Martin MSP4200s.

Same with my 2011 HD35 CS. MSP 4200s on that one as well.

This summer I got an HD28V which had fresh Lifespans on it from the factory. They were way too muddy and not good note separation on bass runs so off they came and on went the MSP 4200s.

Been using MSP4200s for many years on everything. Six beans a set when you by them by the dozen and a set lasts about 3 weeks depending on the usual factors.

The 4200s seem to have a nice growl on the dreads so I keep coming back to them.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Morkolo said:


> I used them for a while but ended up going back to elixir nanowebs.


...same story for me. 

I didn't feel the Lifespans were anything special.


----------



## Massafalarc (Nov 27, 2016)

Anymore info on the Martin Retros? Iv always just used the lifespans on my martin drs1 and feel like I'm missing out on something..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From the comments of experience here, it appears that the Lifespan strings are just another example of big company marketing. Thanks for bringing me up to speed.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The Retros sound good on mahogany guitars in my experience.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> The Retros sound good on mahogany guitars in my experience.


I've been using the Martin M550's as my #1 string for my Mahogany guitar. But this weekend I put on the MTR13 Monel Retros and I think I like them better. Very Piano like sound. I think I'll be sticking with the Retros for my D-18A


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slightly off topic, I used 13s on a guitar,... once. Just felt too stiff and actually harder to fret. After coming from solely electrics (9-46) I guess it was a little too much. 12s were better, but I settled on 11-52s. Didn't find the tone difference significant enough for the better playability of the 11s. (But I do have 15-56s on a guitar for slide - no problem for Open D cowboy chords)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have D'Addario Nickel Bronze on the parlour I use for slide. I like the sound. I noticed the MTR Monels also have a nickel alloy. Are they i the same ballpark? I should look into them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Slightly off topic, I used 13s on a guitar,... once. Just felt too stiff and actually harder to fret. After coming from solely electrics (9-46) I guess it was a little too much. 12s were better, but I settled on 11-52s. Didn't find the tone difference significant enough for the better playability of the 11s. (But I do have 15-56s on a guitar for slide - no problem for Open D cowboy chords)


I think you just get used to it with 13s. I have them on all my acoustic guitars and the action isn't that low on any of them but I can play all day and play the same fiddle breakdowns for 20 minutes none stop basically until I get bored. Have difficulty playing my friends Les Paul though bcs the action is so soft that I barely notice where the strings are and bend them right round to the back of the neck...lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I have D'Addario Nickel Bronze on the parlour I use for slide. I like the sound. I noticed the MTR Monels also have a nickel alloy. Are they i the same ballpark? I should look into them.


When I had the D'addario Nickel Bronze on my guitar they sounded like dead strings. The MTR13 Monels are super bright sounding on my D-18A. The bass e and a sound like a piano.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

I dont like these strings, sounds very rare (for my ears). I prefer Daddario.

regards !


----------

